# Need help finding a nano cube



## landlover (May 5, 2008)

Hello folks. This is my first post here and I'm looking for some help. I need a new home for my betta. Currently he is in a 1.5-2gal acrylic hex that we just don't like. I live in an apartment so the only place my wife and I are comfortable with putting another tank is on the bar. A 12x12x12 would work great. I am looking for something like this but just can't find anything.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=566

Actually, finding the above site is what led me to this wonderful place. I thinks If I can find a tank similar, I would love to try out the natural method. I want to maximize the tank, but the bar is only 12 inches wide, that's why I would like a 12 inch cube. Any links would be appreciated.


----------



## helenf (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi there,

If you tell people where you are located, they might be able to help with local stores or online shops in your country.

In Australia, Aqua One seem to make cube aquariums, so if you are here, I'd try an aquarium shop that stocks Aqua One products.
http://www.petstock.com.au/?_action...ategoryID=757&id=catalogue&rand=6ghf02y5w4xtm

Good luck finding the tank you want.


----------



## landlover (May 5, 2008)

I'm here in the U.S. in Texas. Corpus Christi to be exact. I found a JBJ 6gal but it is almost 13.5 inches wide. I don't want to be so picky, but I only have 12 inches of bar. Anything hanging over could be hit as we walk by it everyday.


----------



## foodeewaa (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a 6 gal JBJ Nano Cube that I'm really not making any use out of if you're interested in making me an offer.

It has a heater, 6500K bulb and extra 10000K bulb.

Dimensions on it are L (11.81") x W (13.39") x H (11.81").

http://www.jbjnanocubes.com/contents/en-us/d761_6_gallon_jbj_N-cubeano.html


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

You might try glasscages.com They say they have acrylic cubes exactly the size you want, although at the moment it doesn't seem that you can order them. I'd give them a look. I've never dealt with them, but some folks say their customer service is less than perfect.


----------



## landlover (May 5, 2008)

thanks food and Deni. I found the JBJ 6 yesterday and thought it might make a good choice, but it is just a little too wide. The counter is only 12 inches, so there would be some overhang on either side if we placed it like we want to. Also, my wife and I like the simple looking open top design as in the link I provided.









This is what I'm working with incase there are some of you thinking "man, this guy is just too picky"
This is view from the dining area looking into the kitchen. We want to place the tank on the bar where it meets the wall. It must be visible from the kitchen, dining area, and the living room to the left. That is why I can't get anything over 12 inches wide. the JBJ could work if turned 90 degrees, but then the black side (filter side) would be exposed to either the kitchen or dining. This is where my wife has to have it. I have suggested another stand, "no way", a tank for the bookshelf, "no way". I have to find/make the one she wants.


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

If you want the most showy, get an ADA tank. Pricey, but they are very nice. The bar has to be very solid since these tanks are somewhat fragile. I have the 45F. It was $70 and ~$30 shipping.

This one is the 30C 11.8 x 11.8 x 11.8 all glass.
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=25_29&products_id=191

Here is my 45F that I just set up a couple weeks ago. I have a 13 watt Perch-light compact fluorescent clipped on the side. You can get a Perch-Light for ~$25 at thatpetplace.com. This tank has about 1/2 inch topsoil, 1 1/2 inches of black sand. That leaves about 4 inches of water! I cut a piece of 1/2 inch thick flat styrofoam to fit tank and painted it black. Placed tank on top of this. If you have a nice even, solid surface, you probably will not need this.

Lilaeopsis novae zealandiae - new zealand grass plant - like microsword
Eleocharis acicularis - dwarf hairgrass
Marsilea quadrifolia - four leaf clover
Anubias barteri var. nana
I have since also added some Hemianthus callitrichoides to the foreground.
Only inhabitants right now is a small ramshorn snail.


----------



## landlover (May 5, 2008)

thanks tames. that is exactly what I am looking for. They almost look like a piece of aren't on the screen. Your tank looks great as well. I was wondering about putting sand over the soil. are you using the Walstad? approach? It seems they always put gravel over the soil, but I wanted a more natural look like yours.


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

Walstad method? Well not really. More like Walstad inspired.

I have been setting up all my tanks in the last 4 weeks with sand. The plants really take off nicely with it. Especially stem plants, hairgrass, vals. I use the Carib Sea Tahitian Moon sand when I use black, and play sand for all others.

There has been some concern raised about the play sand being too fine, and will compact. Some others I know on other forums use it regularly with no problems. I guess that remains to be seen. The Carib Sea sand is a larger grain.

On taller tanks I use 1 inch top soil, 3 inches of sand. Shorter tanks (10 gal, 20L, etc) I use 1/2 inch top soil, 2 inches of sand. On another forum, a guy started using a piece of black fiberglass window screening between the soil and sand layer. I have done this in most of my newer setups. I don't think I did this with the ADA Nano. I use no filters or pumps.

Below is a 29gal I did with the soil/black sand.


----------



## landlover (May 5, 2008)

Sounds like easy maintenance. What types of water changes do you do, and do you keep your bio-load to a minimun or just stock normally? I almost forgot, what about CO2? Any injection or does the soil do everything for the plants?


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't do too many water changes in the planted tanks. I have 95% open top tanks, so I top-off often. I will do more water changes on newer setups if they are needed - mostly if there is a lot of algae growth.

On new setups, I add plants and ramshorn snails right away. Pond snails usually appear too. I wait at least 2 weeks before adding any fish or other inverts. This seems to give the plants time to settle and start growing before adding bio-load.

Yes, I like the bio-load fairly low. Doesn't always work out that way when you have a tank-full of Endlers  

No CO2.


----------

